# Big W Wednesday 19th AM



## fishodude (May 26, 2007)

???
I dont understand what your on about.
Is there a sale?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Yer... is there? cos i didn't get any catalogue this week yet?

i love a stealth big w mission!

and.... i love shopping


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

What time Steven, have u got the day off u lucky bugger?

Guys, Big W is Wivenhoe Dam in SE Qld.

Steve I will be heading out to Big W Saturday Morning, you coming out for a fish?

Cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

o sel..... bugger it!

not that i need excuses for shopping rofl


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

FFS are u ever free for a fish on the weekends Steve :roll:

Geez I thought I had it tuff, you always busy.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

MacFish said:


> FFS are u ever free for a fish on the weekends Steve :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sel Saturday looks to be a cracker of a day for yak fishing, bugger all breeze being predicted on Seabreeze.

Steve I can't make it. I am only half way through my jail term that is stopping me from fishing weekends. I will be out in time to play at Borumba.


----------

